# Need Office Help :-)



## EricNush (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey all,
I'm new to these forums. But I have a quick question.

I need to paint my office, but the colors are a little weird. The desks and furniture are all wood. Not sure the except type, but it's a neautral wood, not to dark and not to light. The floors are a light beigh, and the ceiling is the typical white with black dots drop ceiling. We are a video editing company, and have clients in the office often. Right now the walls are just white, and we hate it, but we can't think of what to paint it. Any help would be great!!

Thanks!!
-Eric


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

In an office environment I would go with a light beige/tan/sand color..

Maybe a mocha/light chocolate or even a seafoam green. 

I would stay away from blues and reds unless your really trying to make a statement.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Sammy said:


> In an office environment I would go with a light beige/tan/sand color..
> 
> Maybe a mocha/light chocolate or even a seafoam green.
> 
> I would stay away from blues and reds unless your really trying to make a statement.


exactly what I was thinking


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Many paint stores have software that can take your pic and insert their colors to take some of the guess work out of how it will look with a color change. Don't be scared of changing the color, the worst that can happen is you don't like it and have to repaint.


----------



## DIYGuyDev (Jun 18, 2017)

I think posting a picture would help give you the best advice, but I'm always a guy that loves to use white.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't have a problem with white walls, especially in an office. I would think you should be hanging all kinds of examples of your product on the walls anyway.


----------



## Island Mike (Jul 13, 2017)

I would try a light tan or a light blue/gray.

Pick a couple of colors and grab a quart of each. Then paint a 4'x4' square of each on the walls and look at them for a couple of days. Then you will know which one you want.

Good Luck!


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Video Editing? I would ask prior customers permission to plaster my walls with some of your work. Nothing better to let new clients see than the work you actually do! maybe some Before and Afters....? Line the hallways, and waiting rooms with an explosion of all your work...


----------

